# Private Internet Access - I endorse.



## drmike (Mar 12, 2016)

Bad guy goes using anonymous services to cause hell for ex and new fling.   Threats made.  FBI gets involved, all activity leads back to Private Internet Access, a VPN provider.


PIA claims prior to not store information on customer activity.  FBI sends subpoena, PIA tells them uselessness since they don't have or store data on use.


FBI goes away looking for evidence elsewhere.


Chalk one up for a VPN company who claims privacy and now has proof legally of it, per se.


*source: https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-providers-no-logging-claims-tested-in-fbi-case-160312/*


PS:  PIA while good isn't perfect.  Throughput is subject to complaining if you are accustom to pushing fast data.  Public shared IPs, so bound to run into blocked services from others abusing things.  None of which is PIA specific, common across all VPN providers I've tried.


----------



## jarland (Mar 12, 2016)

My only fear with things like this is that this good press brings in customers that cause such problems that the service ends up getting pressured to death. I use LavaBit as my example, excellent service until the US government basically tied them to the back of a truck and drove down the interstate. Legal grounds or not, they will ruin you if you push hard enough.


Maybe not a big enough story to lead to that though, and LavaBit did kind of draw national attention for backing Snowden (which, despite being a patriot in my eyes, I can't blame them for going after him).


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2016)

I am with you @jarland.


Snowden did in LavaBit.  Anything 'national security' like that is going to kill even a mid sized business.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 12, 2016)

Good example @jarland.


Whenever homeland or tax flag raises everything is changing.


----------

